# seedbank reviews



## maineharvest (Dec 7, 2009)

Check this site out.  Seems to be legit.  You can give your own reviews and experiences with banks that you have ordered from.  

Change the x's in the address below to t's.

hxxp://www.seedbankreview.com


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 7, 2009)

That site has been the most reliable source for years...Jorge C has rcomended this site since I can remember...good call mainharvest...I would have posted something about this long ago, but thought most well read growers would already know of it.

As far as I'm concerned this is the only source I would use, other than here of course!

Good post Main!


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow I had no idea.  I just happen to stumble upon it the other day.  Why wasnt this site made a sticky like the other one?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

because the site has it's own review list of seedbanks..they wants us to use it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah man it's greenmans site, if you look in Jorges first edition of the grow bible, this is the guy he recommends, and I just bought the latest edition and he still recomends him....its a great site though it's good you put it up here, I just thought most people already knew about it thats why I've never said anything about him.....thats what I get for thinking...lol...good job man!


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 8, 2009)

When I go to greenmans seedbank update it doesnt bring me to that site.  Arent they two different websites?   Ive always known about greenmans.  Maybe I posted the wrong web addess.


----------

